# Norton 360 Error Message



## dncheck101 (Jan 19, 2008)

The PC Tuneup option option shows in red it needs fixing. After i click FIX, the program quickly flashes 'Incomplete-Skipped' for all the three cleanup options immediately followed by the 'No problems detected' message. 

It seems none of the cleanup options work and the PC Tuneup option remains Red prompting me to run Fix for the cleanup problem again and again.

The Norton Support site does not address this error message for cleanup's. It does so if the same error message appears for other options but that solution does not fix the 'Incomplete Skipped' error when running cleanups.

Anyone else encounter this problem?


----------



## shlterry (Jan 31, 2008)

I got exactly the same thing. It started in mid-Jan and I can only assume it's the result of some LiveUpdate that has a bug. I went through the chat support with Norton, even allowing the tech support guy to take control of my machine.

His last resort was an uninstall/re-install of N360. No joy whatsoever.

His parting shot was that it would be alright in a few days once N360 had done the clean-ups itself. That was a week ago and I've once again got the red x where the green tick should be.

I think Symantec must realise it's a bug by now, but they clearly haven't come up with a fix yet.


----------



## sirfatalx (Jan 31, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is DO NOT USE Norton. Try to use AVG which is free and good.


----------



## dncheck101 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, that seems to be the prevelant Norton support approach. Recommend a reinstall if the answer can't be found in the knowledge base.


----------



## shameem (Mar 4, 2008)

hi.. 

before uninstalling and reinstalling the Norton, shall I help you to fix the issue ???

Open "Internet Explorer". 
Tools > Internet Options. 
Under Browsing History > Delete... Delete All.. 

Click Advanced tab. 
Click Reset(if IE7)

Then check for the issue with the PC Tune Up.. 

The issue will be fixed..


----------



## tonpal (Apr 26, 2008)

I had this error some time ago. Symantec told me to run the cleanup procedures a different way (which gave the same fail result) and repreated the same instructions several times until I got fed up and totally re-installed. That fixed it for about three months but now it is back. 

I have now tried Shameem's 'solution' but all that has acheived is to destroy years of customisation. 

THE ORIGINAL ERROR REMAINS!

:upset: I remember the days when I used to speak to people who knew what they were talking about when I called a tech support department; now it seems that all we get is the cheapest available person who can read a script in English! :upset:


----------



## slayermcb (Jun 4, 2008)

I found this post helpful when i was getting the incomplete-skipped warning from the browser vulnerability test. worked for me.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/norton360.nsf/pfdocs/2007040221131175


----------



## Steven B (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------

